# What does "ij." stand for?



## DonataR (Jun 16, 2018)

I have seen this abbreviation in Thomas Morley's works (English Renaissance Canzonets).
Whenever a line of text is repeated, it says "ij." in the sheet of music. I'm sure that it means to repeat the text, but what exactly does it stand for? Does anybody know?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Apparently it started as 'ii' simply denoting 2 in latin. In that language there is no j (i is used instead), somehow later the 'ii' was changed to 'ij' (and iij for 3x etc).


----------



## DonataR (Jun 16, 2018)

I see, that makes sense! Thank you very much for explaining!


----------



## parkcy31 (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow now i know. Thanks the question and the answer too


----------

